# QR skewers suck!



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

So I bought this:










It's an Origin 8 Torq-Lite chain guide/tensioner. No more d!cking around with a sloppy loose chain every time I crank real hard, my disc rubbing, or chain slap (on a freaking SS!). Plus, I can now slam the axles in the dropouts.


----------



## jaykay (Jul 1, 2010)

Why don't you just slam it, shorten the chain and get some chain tensioners (if even needed)? That'd render the Torq-Lite tensioner useless.......and look a lot cleaner......


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow, really? a chain tensioner on a bike with track ends? All you need is a chain tug on the drive side dropout. It's a lot cheaper/lighter/better looking than that tensioner.


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

I would have to file the dropouts too far to get the chain to fit with one less link; my tire would rub.

1) The bike has already seen it's fair share of abuse, I really don't care how it looks. Maybe one day in the future when I switch frames or get this one powder coated I'll care.
2) It weighs damn near 30lbs. I couldn't care less about the extra grams that tensioner weighs.
3) It's actually easier to set up and install than the tug-nut tensioners I've used in the past.

What I'm really saying is that it works and I'm happy with it.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

My bike weighs ~30lbs also... all the more reason to try and save some weight when you can.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Pretty slick (the mks). Only required on drive side? May have to snag one of those.


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

If I was worried about weight I'd ditch the front brake and get different wheels, forks and tires before I got rid of that tensioner. I installed it and have not had to touch it since, even when removing the wheel.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

Jason B. said:


> Pretty slick (the mks). Only required on drive side? May have to snag one of those.


I only have it on the drive side. you don't really need it on the brake side, but it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

30lbs isn't heavy


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

It is compared to the 15lbs my last bike weighed. Changing my tire pressure and fork rebound effects how the bike moves and feels more than the weight of _any_ tensioner.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

BS on a 15lb bike


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

haha, yea maybe your frame, forks and the dump you took on your bike weighed 15lbs...


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

do you have a link to that tensioner?


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

Andrew-FSR said:


> do you have a link to that tensioner?


http://www.google.com/search?source...QQ&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=a4be6918260acf76

if you were asking about the MKS chain tug on my bike:
http://www.google.com/search?source...=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=a4be6918260acf76

the MKS chain tug comes in different sizes for different axles, and also different widths for different dropouts.


----------



## jaykay (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't see what's so special about the MKS chain tensioner, there are so many out there to choose from, made by so many manufacturers. Maybe if you didn't start out on BMXs you might not realize this. 

The essential thing is that if you have horizontal drop-outs, that's what you should be using, regardless whether you are using skewers/bolts whatever....it's cleaner, lighter, keeps your back wheel more securely in place.......and looks cleaner and better while doing it


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

My 24" BMX was easily under 20lbs. Maybe not all the way down to 15, but a significant amount lighter than my current bike.



> keeps your back wheel more securely in place


Actually that's the main reason I bought the tensioner in the first place. My back wheel moved all over the place, it's not to tension my chain so much as it is a way to slam my chainstays and keep my back wheel from moving at the same time.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Adding a chain tensioner to a horizontal dropout frame is counter-productive. The issue is rear wheel slip. Tugs are meant to stop that. If it means not slamming the wheel then that is far better than adding an extra variable to worry about. Your talking a difference of less than a 1/2 inch on the rear wheel. But hey if it works then ride it.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

jaykay said:


> I don't see what's so special about the MKS chain tensioner, there are so many out there to choose from, made by so many manufacturers. Maybe if you didn't start out on BMXs you might not realize this.


When did I say they were special? I never even mentioned them by name; I recommended that the OP needed a chain tug, and posted a picture of what I use. Get off your high horse.


----------



## jaykay (Jul 1, 2010)

Man - this thread is starting to confuse me - mostly because of the terminology people are using.



Demo-9 said:


> Adding a chain tensioner to a horizontal dropout frame is counter-productive.


Just to be clear, I hope you're not referring to what I said above, because tugs is a relatively new term, when I mention chain tensioners I am talking about tugs. If you follow the link alexrex20 provided for the MKS chain tug - you will see they're all referred to as chain tensioners as well. Or check out this link (only a couple are called tugs): Winstanleys

So when I said:



jaykay said:


> keeps your back wheel more securely in place


I was pointing out the same thing:



Demo-9 said:


> The issue is rear wheel slip.


So I think we're in agreement but I can't be sure :thumbsup:

The Torq-Lite chain guide that False is using is traditionally for a vertical drop-out frame because there simply is no other way of providing tension on the chain, the vertical drop-outs do not allow horizontal movement.


----------



## jaykay (Jul 1, 2010)

alexrex20 said:


> When did I say they were special?


Dude - you didn't - and I wasn't referring to you - are you the kind of guy that thinks everything is about you? I meant the comment from Andrew-FSR, cause all tensioners look very similar to the MKS is all......


----------



## JohnByrd (Jan 25, 2004)

only thing tensioners are good for are stitches. 

what is this 15lb bike you speak of? mtb? bmx i believe but mtb is a bit out there.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

My use of a chain tensioner is putting tension on the chain, similar to a derailleur. The Torq-Lite is sort of in between as it is a fixed tensioner - as in not spring loaded. My point was that you can achieve the same result using rear wheel tugs. That as opposed to adding a fixed chain tensioner that really solves the rear wheel movement issue but creates another issue in that you have an added piece of hardware. Plus your chain is lower, longer and that adds more weight for no good reason.

Quite simple really - use tugs. Problem solved all around.


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

I spent hours ****ing around with the bike today and basically came to the conclusion I came to over a week ago: QR skewers (or at least mine) suck balls. I dropped a link from the chain and the Torq-Lite, filed the dropouts, and got it right where it would keep good tension, but not make the tire rub... until you brake. Then the non-drive side axle moves back; something neither kind of tensioner will fix. About to order a bolt-on thru-axle and some tugnuts.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

if your car has a bad alternator, do you replace the alternator once or the battery a dozen times?

get a Shimano XT skewer for $20 and/or a chain tug. this is a common issue that is commonly addressed by using a quality skewer and cranking it down tight. you don't need to convert to a bolt axle.

check out the Singlespeed section of this forum. there's tons of good info there about this, and about how to fix it. save yourself a couple bucks. 

$18 shipped.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Shimano-Deore-X...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c5c4dd895


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't really know how that hypothetical situation is relevant. What I'm doing is more like replacing the bad alternator with a different kind of alternator that works better, but can't be removed as quickly.

That Shimano skewer looks pretty wimpy compared to mine. Is it 10mm?


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

False said:


> I don't really know how that hypothetical situation is relevant.


Of course you don't...


----------



## HungarianBarbarian (Jul 24, 2008)

Shimano skewers or any other enclosed cam qr can usually clamp much tighter than exposed cam skewers.

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/skewers.html


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

alexrex20 said:


> Of course you don't...


Touche. Now that you have eloquently explained your crappy metaphor I know exactly what you meant by it.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

Your wheel slipped. So you slammed the wheel and added a tensioner. How did that address the issue of a weak/loose QR skewer? It masked a symptom, not fixed the problem.


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

It worked, didn't it? I added a TENSIONer because my chain wouldn't stay TENSIONed. Now my chain stays tensioned and it's easier to manual. Get. Off. My. Nuts. I don't know what about the tensioner keeps the brake side from slipping, but it does.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

If he wants to run his bike his way so be it. Solutions were offered and he didn't bite, his loss in your eyes. No reason to debate usless that's what you fancy...


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

We could also debate about if there's a reason to debate...?


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

ServeEm said:


> If he wants to run his bike his way so be it. Solutions were offered and he didn't bite, his loss in your eyes. No reason to debate usless that's what you fancy...


The OP never asked for solutions, but that didn't stop them from being offered.


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

Enough with all of this arguing! I want to see the 15 pound bike.


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

briantortilla said:


> Enough with all of this arguing! I want to see the 15 pound bike.





False said:


> My 24" BMX was easily under 20lbs. Maybe not all the way down to 15, but
> a significant amount lighter than my current bike.


----------

